# cost of xray and blood test - phillippines



## Nick1977

*am i being scammed? - mayors permit philippines.....*

hi. my girlfriend is now working in a restaurant and she has told me her boss asked her to pay for a mayors permit to work before she can get her salary. now it is her pay day and she still has not got this payment. she says the cost is 7000 for a mayors permit and blood test. does this seem right to you? this is almost half of her salary that she is to get.


----------



## jojo

Judging from your previous posts and the answers you got, I'd say yes, without a doubt you're being scammed!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/189234-sending-money-what-enough.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...need-some-help-my-girlfriend-scamming-me.html

Jo xx


----------



## Asian Spirit

Hi Nick,

I agree 100% with Jojo. You are being used and scammed to the fullest. A Barangay clearance may be required when starting a new job and would cost NO MORE than P 50.00 = aprox $1us dollar.
The Mayors Permit is a yearly license purchased by a business owner that allows him/her to operate the business. This has nothing to do with an employee within the company and an employee has no obligation to pay a Mayors fee of any kind.

This is no girlfriend. She is a leach of the worst kind. Run like heck, have no further contact with this individual and keep looking...


----------



## Nick1977

i would like to know what the cost of this kind of thing is? xray and a blood test. can someone tell me who knows.

thank you.


----------



## jojo

Get the phone number of the hospital, phone them and ask. Tell your girlfriend that you will pay them direct. 

If I'm wrong I apologise, but I assume thats why you're asking???? You know, it seems to me, you dont want to believe the worst and thats something you have to live with, but unfortunately, I think its fair to say that the answer to your problem has been answered unanimously on here.

Have you thought of making a surprise visit to your girlfriend?? Or inviting her to the UK to visit you???

Jo xxx


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Medical Testing*



Nick1977 said:


> i would like to know what the cost of this kind of thing is? xray and a blood test. can someone tell me who knows.
> 
> thank you.


I had both done last month (October 2013) at a major facility in Angles City.
(Chest) X-ray was P150.00 (one hundred fifty pesos). The blood test was a CBC (complete blood count) and was P300. (Three hundred Pesos). All in all, the total cost for both was about $10.50us dollars...
Note: the cost of the X-ray included the cost of a radiologist to read the x-ray...


----------



## jojo

Jet Lag said:


> I had both done last month (October 2013) at a major facility in Angles City.
> (Chest) X-ray was P150.00 (one hundred fifty pesos). The blood test was a CBC (complete blood count) and was P300. (Three hundred Pesos). All in all, the total cost for both was about $10.50us dollars...
> Note: the cost of the X-ray included the cost of a radiologist to read the x-ray...


According to the exchange rate on google, thats equivalent to £6.57

Jo xxx


----------



## Asian Spirit

jojo said:


> According to the exchange rate on google, thats equivalent to £6.57
> 
> Jo xxx


That low cost of living and medical expenses is one of the major draws to being an expat here. That and it's never cold or any snow as well as super friendly people and over 7,000 islands to choose from for beaches.


----------



## jojo

Jet Lag said:


> That low cost of living and medical expenses is one of the major draws to being an expat here. That and it's never cold or any snow as well as super friendly people and over 7,000 islands to choose from for beaches.


 hhhhmmmm...... sounds tempting!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Phil_expat

The cost of blood test varies depending on what test are done and the same thing applies to x-rays. I have insurance in the USA that pays my test in USA. I do have a “small” co-payment but that co-payment is more than the entire bill in the Philippines. It is very cheap here!


----------



## M.C.A.

*Chest X-Ray, blood test*



Nick1977 said:


> i would like to know what the cost of this kind of thing is? xray and a blood test. can someone tell me who knows.
> 
> thank you.


Very cheap for sure, Jet lag has it right, prices nothing like the US or EU.


----------



## Nick1977

also what is the price of gas for a stove? and would you say 3500 a month for a apartment is right? she says she pays 3500. and the funny thing is when i send her money she always says she can't afford to buy load to call me, she has not called me in 2 years only text sometimes, but shes always going online in cafes. when i want over there last april to see her she was loving and caring.


----------



## overmyer

Nick1977 said:


> also what is the price of gas for a stove? and would you say 3500 a month for a apartment is right? she says she pays 3500. and the funny thing is when i send her money she always says she can't afford to buy load to call me, she has not called me in 2 years only text sometimes, but shes always going online in cafes. when i want over there last april to see her she was loving and caring.


All depends on where? But around P250 for a xray and P180 for a CBC. P3,500 for an apartment isn't out of line (again depends on where). Unless you're using a Philippine sim on roam, texting is expensive for her. Calling can also be expensive unless using a calling card. Internet cafe access is about P20/hr. An 11Kg tank of LPG is about P880 (again depending).


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Girls, Scams, Expenses Etc*



Nick1977 said:


> also what is the price of gas for a stove? and would you say 3500 a month for a apartment is right? she says she pays 3500. and the funny thing is when i send her money she always says she can't afford to buy load to call me, she has not called me in 2 years only text sometimes, but shes always going online in cafes. when i want over there last april to see her she was loving and caring.


Your questions and concerns have been addressed excusably in this forum by members over time. If it takes this much checking up on things, two things are for certain: One, it is a relationship that has already failed as trust does not exist. And two, it is impossible to get all life expenses etc online to be sure. Best thing is to either come spend enough time here to assure yourself that all is right or forget the entire thing.

This thread and any subsequent like it will be closed and deleted.

:closed_2:*THREAD CLOSED:closed_2:*


----------



## jojo

Nick1977 said:


> also what is the price of gas for a stove? and would you say 3500 a month for a apartment is right? she says she pays 3500. and the funny thing is when i send her money she always says she can't afford to buy load to call me, she has not called me in 2 years only text sometimes, but shes always going online in cafes. when i want over there last april to see her she was loving and caring.


I just want to add that maybe you should read what you've written. Then pretend someone else wrote it - do you think "he's" being used and conned???? 

Move on, you deserve better

Jo xxx


----------

